# Another Bad Tank...



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-products-glass-Betta-Falls/dp/B00INCRSFC

This is the first time I've seen this one. All I can think of is how tiny that space is and how easy it would be for a betta to ride the flow into the next betta's compartment :-(


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, a betta will totally jump into another section!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a really neat looking tank, though. Maybe not for bettas, but can you imagine a few small planted tanks in that thing? Each one with a different aquascape. Perhaps you could put a few shrimp or something in there...


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> This is a really neat looking tank, though. Maybe not for bettas, but can you imagine a few small planted tanks in that thing? Each one with a different aquascape. Perhaps you could put a few shrimp or something in there...


I really like that idea. I saw this tank at my LFS with a couple bettas in it and live plants. It looks really nice, but I can understand why keeping bettas in it would be a bad idea. The bettas they had in it seemed to be doing alright, though.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> I really like that idea. I saw this tank at my LFS with a couple bettas in it and live plants. It looks really nice, but I can understand why keeping bettas in it would be a bad idea. The bettas they had in it seemed to be doing alright, though.


Can you imagine though...you could make one an iwagumi, one a dense planted jungle, one with moss-covered driftwood, and have a different type of small shrimp in each one...

Another thought - I wonder if you could modify it some way to let one betta access all 3 sections? 

I googled it a bit and it looks like this is a very new product. It's not widely available yet. It costs $65. If I see it at a local store, I may be tempted to buy it.  Not for three bettas, though!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats a pretty cool idea MameJenny!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> Can you imagine though...you could make one an iwagumi, one a dense planted jungle, one with moss-covered driftwood, and have a different type of small shrimp in each one...
> 
> Another thought - I wonder if you could modify it some way to let one betta access all 3 sections?
> 
> I googled it a bit and it looks like this is a very new product. It's not widely available yet. It costs $65. If I see it at a local store, I may be tempted to buy it.  Not for three bettas, though!


It's pricy and small, but I'd totally get it for the aquascape idea. I think it'd be really pretty. I want pictures if you do wind up getting it!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

It's $50 at Petco

Took some pictures of one at my LFS.










My hand for size reference (FYI, I have tiny baby hands)


















Filter compartment









Compartments are small for fish, heating would be tricky, but I agree, it is an "interesting" idea.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I see a lot of "bad" tanks, that would be excellent tanks if only they were larger. If each tank were 1-2 gallons, had lids, and a mesh protecting the outflows, there would be a whole lot of potential there.

In concept, I love this tank... tanks


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Briz, you just wanted to show off your rock, don't lie to us XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't see that the tank had lids, maybe it would be a little tricky for a fish to get into the next 'tank' XD I agree, if it were bigger and heatable it would be great!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Very neat to see what it looks like in real life. Thanks for the photos! Maybe it would be heatable if you took out the filter media and replaced it with a filter sponge and a tiny heater. I still think it's a nice looking tank.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

They had it set up right by the registers. One of the employees noticed me examining it and asked if I wanted to order one, lol. Apparently at least 2 or 3 people are waiting for the store to get in more for them.

*haveyouhadyourteayet* haha, no! I usually end up getting it in pictures with my hand because I'm right handed and thus hold the phone with it.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if you would be able to get a compact heater in the actual filter compartment, it does look really good, and the compartments were actually individual so you would be able to slip some card in-between if you needed to block out the view of another fish. Because the tank as a whole has more water volume with a decent looking sized filter it's stability might not be too bad, you would need regular water changes to keep the water optimum, but on the whole I don't think it is too bad. I mean a lot of betta's do live in smaller than that with no filtration. The only thing that the tank should warn against is overstocking too quickly, if someone who was clueless were to go out and buy it and stock it straight away with 3 betta's it would have a massive ammonia surge, it would ideally need to be stocked one fish at a time. Also with that tank you risk any diseases a new fish could bring in spreading into all three compartments, so new fish would ideally need to be quarantined separately. Having said that, this really is promising that manufactures are thinking away from just sticking a betta in a unfiltered bowl. And sure to be popular because it looks so cool, and that as got to be better than a small unfiltered bowl, if we do all agree that ok their swimming space could be better, but also the bigger the item the more expensive, so initially it is kept small, that's not to say if the idea takes off they will not make bigger ones.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I agree, this would be a good planted tank. What I really wish they would have done is have all three tanks connect so one betta could have all of that space and have the three water falls still be used. that way you can have three different looks in each tank and the betta can go from one tank to the other. <3 THEN I would buy it for sure!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Remember, just because a setup isn't as bad as "most people's" doesn't make it good.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have never tried this but couldn't you stick a small preset heater into the filter compartment? An aqueon 10w stick would fit and then it would heat evenly. I think this would be a darling desk tank for shrimp and live plants.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I *think* a Hydor could fit, and there are other smaller (non-adjustable) heaters that would certainly fit. I think the only challenge would be that the last compartment might have a noticeable temperature difference from the first one, but wouldn't know without testing. It would be neat to have 3 different colors of Neo shrimp for each compartment, but you could only have a couple.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, I didn't realize each section had lids. If the compartments were bigger it would be great for 3 bettas! But I like that idea of a different aquascape and shrimp in each compartment.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

That would be awesome for bettas...if it were bigger. But I love the idea of aquascaping it and adding a couple shrimp. It would make a beautiful water trickling sound.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

You could do a betta in the middle and shrimp on each side, all three planted. It's a neat concept.

It would be great in a larger size.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I just watched a youtube video review. They said each tank is almost half a gallon (.42 gallon) and the bottom black base and filter compartment also contain water so the total capacity might not be that bad. The swimming area is still small.

The reviewer did a follow up video after adding gravel and artificial plants to the middle section. He concluded it was just too small for his betta and decided to return it.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

what about floating food? will the first betta have any time to eat it before it gets to the other section? One with this tank will have to watch each fish and make sure each can eat its food before it gets to the next section.

Neat idea, but not much room for a heater, maybe more than one small heater controlled with a controller that cut off the heaters if the temperature is reached.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree. this tank would be good as a planted tank and maybe if it would upgraded so that each section was like 2-3 gallons then its a pretty cool idea.

BTW i saw a commercial for this tank! its terrible and the commercial shows goldfish in there! Have any of you seen this?
https://www.myfunfish.com (all I could find was a link to an informercial type of page.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> I agree. this tank would be good as a planted tank and maybe if it would upgraded so that each section was like 2-3 gallons then its a pretty cool idea.
> 
> BTW i saw a commercial for this tank! its terrible and the commercial shows goldfish in there! Have any of you seen this?
> https://www.myfunfish.com (all I could find was a link to an informercial type of page.


"Captivate your family's imagination with an incredible water world! (and then devastate your children when your fish dies a slow death 3 days later)"

Disgusting. :-(


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I saw this at my LFS and I loved the idea but it has a lot of potential problems even if the compartments were 2 gallons or more. If top betta gets sick, all three do. Kind of a pain in that aspect.

It would be cool to just have some nice plants in it on your desk or something though.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree! I was completely shocked when I saw this! Its basically like "oh i get that fish are hard to care for so here's a tank that does the work for you" but instead is like a prison for them and they WILL die with in 3 days! Also if you watch the informercial it shows TWO goldfish at one point. Literally what is wrong with people?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> I agree! I was completely shocked when I saw this! Its basically like "oh i get that fish are hard to care for so here's a tank that does the work for you" but instead is like a prison for them and they WILL die with in 3 days! Also if you watch the informercial it shows TWO goldfish at one point. Literally what is wrong with people?


Can't even keep two goldfish in a 50g tank. Putting them in a 1g awkward tank is a GREAT IDEA.

Some people..


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Some people for sure....
I don't even think this tank is 1 gallon! it looks more like .5 gallons! seriously, if you aren't prepared to take care of fish then don't get them for your kids.
I know that when I wanted fish, my parents did TONS of research (I was like 7 when this happened). they ended up getting a 3 gallon tank for one betta with a heater and we did water changes twice weekly (one 50% and and one 90%). They didn't just like go out and buy a bowl and then bought a fish...
I even remember them teaching me what water changes are and how to do them and teaching me that you should care for your pets.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I did a little more digging on the 'tank'. Each compartment is ~.42 gallons, very tiny. Good for plants and shrimp, but thats about it really.


----------

